# nj trains part 2



## cnycharles (Nov 29, 2009)

here is a double-level n scale construction. the pic is made from four images stitched together so there may be some unusual artifacts where the seams are






nyeric has worked on a fair amount of the structures and all on the lower level. some buildings have 'neon' signs that actually work, street lights and stoplights that work, and other little details that are electronically motivated

..




here are some of the 'neon' signs that are electroluminescent wafers. they actually look just like mini neon signs working!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2009)

I finally got the truck running right and i put it out a few times to "Wow!" the visitors!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 30, 2009)

nice pics Charles, and great realisation Eric!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2009)

Sooooo realistic!!!:clap:


----------



## etex (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW!! The attention to detail is amazing! Fabulous job!! It looks awesome!!!


----------

